# Crossroads' New Buck!!! Teflon's The One!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

As most of you know we went to get a new buck.... and we chose the paint Teflon! He is an incredible buck and we are *thrilled *with him! :leap: :clap:  

He turned 6 months old today and is probably close to 120lbs.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some More...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice choice...congrats..... :thumb:  :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I am thrilled you got him! I liked the other one too, but I really liked him more in the pictures, he's nice and flashy


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! My sister would completely flip over him -- her favorite breed is Boers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW!! What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on the new buck. He looks great!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW that is a gorgeous buck.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

nice solid looking paint buck


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats very nice!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He looks awesome congrats now I can't wait to see his kids


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  We are thrilled with him! Not only is he a very nice buck, his genetics just top the whole thing off! His sire's genetics include RRD Ricochet *enn*, 2x RRD Ruger T307 *enn*, RRD Brassshot *enn*, Eggspensive Powerplay *enn*, Eggspensive Mistress *enn*, Eggstended Forecast *enn*, RRD V808 *enn*, Ryals TopBrass *enn* and Magnum Force *enn*. That's pretty impressive! 

His red brother was nice and definitely weighed more, but was shorter and not nearly as flashy. 

There will be lots more pics of him as he gets older! :leap: We are so excited about him! Teflon will be bred to Sparkle and Ruby this winter. The other does are already in with Saddle Cat!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's nice.

Why do I have this overwhelming compunction to trim his forehead?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a feeling you would choose him!  Pretty boy! I LOOOOVE paints! Don't be surprised if he goes missing! LOL! Congrats!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love him! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

VERY handsome :drool:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, I had my mind set on him for the most part from the beginning.   

Thanks! He better not go missing! We WOULD NOT be happy! ) :ROFL: 

Oh, his forehead isn't that bad! I think it makes him look buck like. Maybe we'll work on it tomorrow! :slapfloor:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. for just 6 months he sure looks great. What an awesome buck. I love this type of paint


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats! He is gorgeous and looks even better in these pictures!


----------

